# Smok OSUB One All-in-One



## Nailedit77 (15/9/16)

*Smok OSUB One kit* is a new member of OSUB series kit. It combines with a Helmet Nano tank that features top-filling design and 1.7ml capacity and a 50W OSUB mod. This mod is a temperature control mod that comes with a OLED screen to display information of device. 
*Details:*
1. 1.7ml liquid capacity 
2. Top filling, easy to fill liquid
3. OLED screen display
4. Unique design and fashionable device
5. 1-50W variable output 
6. Large fire button, easy to use
7. Charge via Micro-USB port
8. Support upgrade firmware


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/9/16)

Nice stealthy...but 1.7ml tank...wonder whats the burn rate...sure more like a cessna than a F16 so it should last decent time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (15/9/16)

1.7ml is HUGE, should last you at least 2 hits

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

